# Odd colors and markings....



## smrobs

I want to see what kinds of pictures we can find of odd colors/markings that horses have. I don't mean a slightly different variation of regular markings/colors, I mean ones that are truely odd. Ones that most of us have never really seen in real life.

Gray horse with brown sock:









Bay horse with flaxen tail:









Brindle horses:









Gray-ish horse with both white star and brown patch on face:









Lets see what everyone else can find.


----------



## iridehorses

Champagne color - horse actually had a satin-like coat









Odd Paint horse:









Odd Curly:


----------



## gypsygirl

this may not be that odd, but i think its cool. my pony has a marking of a seal balancing a ball on its nose !

for some reason i cant find a good pic on it, but maybe you can tell from these.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

*^I think it looks like a deer jumping *


----------



## gypsygirl

yeah that too ! i really wish i had better pics of it, maybe i will take some tonight


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Blood mark








White head








Fancy Brindle








Lacing








Spots don't go there (Standardbred)








Possible birdcatcher?








I got the last pictures off of vichorse.com. None of these are my horses. There is a post on here with a palomino with unique spotting.


----------



## Cheshire

lol







http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/zorse_horse_zebra.jpg

From horsegroomingsupplies.com







http://www.warraweestud.com/images/pictorial/3g.jpg

Cool brindle - also from horsegroomingsupplies.com








I thought this grey looked...strange? from...you guessed it! the thread at horsegroomingsupplies.com







http://www.checkusout.biz/_images/StakesMare5.jpg

from bridlepath.wordpress.com
have to admit I've never seen this combo before.







from whitehorseproductions.com


----------



## gypsygirl

here is a better pic of scouts seal ! haha


----------



## speedy da fish

Cheshire said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From horsegroomingsupplies.com


This is a video of her, love it


----------



## speedy da fish

crying ;(


----------



## reining girl

i so want a brindle horse!!!! that is awsome. Im gonna go steal the grey brindle one muwahahaha.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Haha, I know it's "unusual", but I've always loved Muscat's facial marking - very unusual for an Arabian!












Also, this one was beyond weird - me and Shay-la were looking at colors and this girl came up. It's called "manchado" but apparantly it's not a genetic thing - it's a color thing caused by the environment in Argentina?? We keep calling them the Toxic Ponies :lol: They've done testing and the patterns are not related to anything like appaloosa, or sabino, or chubari spots, etc.









TB Stallion










A champion registered purebred Arabian mare

I also LOVE "Badger Faces" - basically reverse blazes!


----------



## WSArabians

My Roxy, Purebred Arabian:



















White Under Jaw:


----------



## WSArabians

Rina, purebred Arabian:


----------



## WSArabians

Maiden, purebred Arabian.


----------



## WSArabians

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Haha, I know it's "unusual", but I've always loved Muscat's facial marking - very unusual for an Arabian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A champion registered purebred Arabian mare


I LOVE Muscat! Got two Muscat bred mares, and they are amazing. 

Do you have pedigree or breeder information on this mare??


----------



## WSArabians

Two more of Rina's belly:


----------



## WSArabians

If you look, you can see her diamond is a heart with an arrow through it.


----------



## smrobs

Awesome pix ya'll. Keep them coming.


----------



## AnnaLover

Went a little overboard :shock:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Appaloosa_(Horse).jpg

http://www.thetackshop.biz/images/Friend's Photos/HORSE OF A DIFFERENT COLOR.jpg


----------



## thunderhooves

from google.images.com
Oh,and this is really cool:
http://inlinethumb50.webshots.com/17201/2807201910058717916S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## JavaLover

I took this picture one day at the races. I thought it was weird. This is the first roan standardbred I've ever seen.


----------



## JavaLover

^^^ More of that horse


----------



## ktpupp

My barnowner's boyfriend owns this horse, appropriately named "Heart"!


----------



## thunderhooves

^^love that Heart!


----------



## dashygirl

WSArabians said:


> If you look, you can see her diamond is a heart with an arrow through it.


Ah wow you can really see it here!


----------



## dashygirl

A bay roan, how freaking gorgeous! 









or a palomino roan









Haha, I love roans.


----------



## Cheshire

I am going to steal that bay roan now, haha. o.o


----------



## Marrissa

smrobs said:


> Bay horse with flaxen tail:


Just so you know flaxen only appears on ee (red based). A bay could never have a flaxen mane and tail showing since a bay is a black with the bay gene restricting the black to points. I'd say that's a silver only partially silvering out the tail especially since silver dilutes the body to a more brown color. I see that in the legs in this picture. 

Cool markings guys! I have a soft spot for patterns and there are some gorgeous sabino horses posted.


----------



## dressagebelle

Unfortunately at the moment I don't have any pictures of one horse, and I don't believe that I took good enough pictures of either of the horses to show off their markings. One is my Thoroughbred mare, she had lacing that looked like latice going from her tail to her hip bones, laid out like a blanket over her butt. The other is a black and white half Arabian half Paint colt that the front half of him was white, and the back half was black, and on his hocks, and only on his hocks in a band he had roaning. His mom was a straight egyptian arab that was chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, and she did have some roaning on her belly, and the dad was a black and white paint, that as far as I know didn't have any unusual markings of his own.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Some of those markings are quite unusual!!
I figure this could be a good place to ask this but, one of my friends said that there was a horse by her grandparents house that was *entirely black with a white mane and tail*...is that physically possible?! :shock: Has anyone ever seen such a thing?
If so...I think this would be an appropriate place to put the photo, if I could find one! :lol:


----------



## Marrissa

Well if you add silver to black you get a white to light cream colored mane but the silver dilutes the black to a more brown color. I suppose if the horse had enough sooty and black with silver he could look pretty much black with a white mane and tail.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Marrissa said:


> Well if you add silver to black you get a white to light cream colored mane but the silver dilutes the black to a more brown color. I suppose if the horse had enough sooty and black with silver he could look pretty much black with a white mane and tail.


I was meaning pure white and pure black...I know darker colored horses with silvery manes and tails exist...but I got the impression that this horse was solid black with a white mane and tail...then again, this friend isn't 100% horse knowledgeable, so who knows...I was just curious. :lol:


----------



## omgpink

I found this was unusual


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Marrissa said:


> Just so you know flaxen only appears on ee (red based). A bay could never have a flaxen mane and tail showing since a bay is a black with the bay gene restricting the black to points. I'd say that's a silver only partially silvering out the tail especially since silver dilutes the body to a more brown color. I see that in the legs in this picture.
> 
> Cool markings guys! I have a soft spot for patterns and there are some gorgeous sabino horses posted.


Interestingly, there was a website about this where it's actually called a "Gulastra Plume" after the Arabian mare Gulastra. It's a manifestation of sabino:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

WSArabians said:


> I LOVE Muscat! Got two Muscat bred mares, and they are amazing.
> 
> Do you have pedigree or breeder information on this mare??


Her name is Trabag:

Trabag Arabian


----------



## smrobs

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Some of those markings are quite unusual!!
> I figure this could be a good place to ask this but, one of my friends said that there was a horse by her grandparents house that was *entirely black with a white mane and tail*...is that physically possible?! :shock: Has anyone ever seen such a thing?
> If so...I think this would be an appropriate place to put the photo, if I could find one! :lol:


 
It could have been a very uniquely colored paint. I have seen paint horses that their entire butt was dark and their tail was white so it isn't a big stretch for it to include their mane.


----------



## Sea To Sky

My old pony Lolly had a grey Nose and half of his tail was silver =/ haha His nose kinda mde him look old but he was only 3yo when i got him haha

his tail (which needs a wash!)









and nose


----------



## iridehorses

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> *entirely black with a white mane and tail*...is that physically possible?! :shock: Has anyone ever seen such a thing?
> If so...I think this would be an appropriate place to put the photo, if I could find one! :lol:


When I was a kid (around the time of the discovery of dirt), I used to draw all my horses in that color. I have always wanted to own a horse in that color but I've never seen one. I have seen one or two ponies like that but never a horse.


----------



## dashygirl

What do you think this is? It kind of looks like a mountain horse of sorts...


----------



## smrobs

That would be my guess. Probably the same breed as the one that iride posted. Pretty colors. 

I love this horse. He looks like a Fresian sport horse of some kind.


----------



## Lis

Here's one.








And another


----------



## Lis

Not a horse but how cute!!








And I want this horse so badly:


----------



## smrobs

OMG, that zonkey is just too darn adorable. Aw.

It looks like they dyed that chesnut's hair orange. LOL.


----------



## Lis

I still want him, just have to stock up on the hair dye.


----------



## Lis

Anther zonkey


----------



## Lis




----------



## Sixxofdiamonds




----------



## ShutUpJoe

Yep, he's an appyXfriesian I believe. I saw him on a Friesian stud's foal page. 



smrobs said:


> That would be my guess. Probably the same breed as the one that iride posted. Pretty colors.
> 
> I love this horse. He looks like a Fresian sport horse of some kind.


----------



## Lis

The little appy I posted is also a friesian x appaloosa. It seems to be rapidly becoming a popular cross.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

In fact here is the link. He is 3/4 Friesian 1/4 Appy. 

Mystic Warrior

It's the same horse that Lis posted.


----------



## dashygirl

Lis said:


> Here's one.
> 
> And another


WOW! I wouldn't want to be left in charge of taking care of that mane!


----------



## dashygirl

This one is interesting too.


----------



## smrobs

dashygirl said:


> WOW! I wouldn't want to be left in charge of taking care of that mane!


 
Actually, if my memory serves me right, I think that is a mustang. I bet that mane and tail are all natural with no special care at all.  My bay's mane is almost like that (only not nearly as pretty).

Six, I would love to see where you are finding these pictures. I have never seen any of them though I do recognize the pic of Dunbar's Gold.

I love these 2 though, gorgeous.










And this is one of the most unique grullo's I have ever seen.


----------



## gogirl46

Brindling isn't a colouring, its a genetic mutation. It means the horse had a twin in the womb but it did not live long so the living embryo absorbed the genetic DNA and resulted in chimerism (what we see as brindling). There was once a stallion who ended up having mare DNA.

My horse Termy has North America at the top of her blaze, I'll go grab a pic soon =D


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

smrobs said:


> Six, I would love to see where you are finding these pictures. I have never seen any of them though I do recognize the pic of Dunbar's Gold.


I was just Googling "unique dun" or "unique horse coloring" and the like.


----------



## BluMagic

Blu  his tail has black and red in it and his legs are reddish-brown like his ears... pink skin, blue skin, molting... unique i'd say


----------



## myheartscaptivator

i definitely want a brindle horse haha already got a brindle dog, now i need to finish the collection hehe








this horse is amazing and i loooveee the chocolate palominos like this next one








super expensive line


----------



## dashygirl

myheartscaptivator said:


> i definitely want a brindle horse haha already got a brindle dog, now i need to finish the collection hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this horse is amazing and i loooveee the chocolate palominos like this next one


I worked at a training stable one summer that had a stud that looked almost exactly like this, expect he was more stocky. By far the most beautiful horse I've ever seen in real life. Unfortunately while I was working there his owner decided to geld him (which I thought was kind of odd as he was 10 at the time). I was heartbroken, it just seems like such a waste to geld a horse as splendid and well mannered as he was! I never got the details of why they did it.


----------



## reining girl

i soooo want a brindle horse! i think the only way i could afford one is to steal it lol.....


----------



## mom2pride

iridehorses said:


> Champagne color - horse actually had a satin-like coat
> 
> View attachment 19174
> 
> 
> That's an Akhal Teke horse, and they are known for their 'sheen' coats


----------



## RedHawk

I think the rabicano colouring is pretty neat! 

http://www.horsecolor.com/white_mixed/roan/aswad6.jpg

http://www.theequinest.com/images/rabicano-1.jpg

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/oddities/skunktail_rabicanotb.jpg

http://www.grullablue.com/colors/roancolor/rabicano_sabino.jpg


----------



## lilkitty90

here are some pretty neats ones. most o you guys got em all so i found it hard to get some you missed lol


----------



## Lis




----------



## sillybunny11486

My friend used to care for a horse who had mare and stallion DNA. She had teeth I guess only male horses get. The dentist thought the horse was a male at first glance. Its almost like being a hermaphrodite, or having XXy genes. But I think this mare had foals in the past.


----------



## sillybunny11486

No one posted pictures of a mahogeny coat pattern.


----------



## smrobs

^^ If you could find one, that would be awesome. I have never heard of that before.


----------



## speedy da fish

not a horse but an albino zebra 









oh she got nasty with her new pony friend...









my fave appy colouring: the snowflake


----------



## speedy da fish

i want a snowflake


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'm not sure if these have been posted yet










































On the albino zebra. I actually have photos of one from the African Safari place in Ohio.


----------



## reining girl

o my goodness, its a holy paint!


----------



## lilkitty90

on the paint lol i see a man eating an ice cream cone!!! 

and about the hermaphrodite horse. i'm not completely positive. are you talking about wolf teeth? or am i wrong? i thought those only occured in male horses but my female has wolf teeth. and she is also getting in her canine teeth. so i don't believe it was a hermaphrodite horse. but i wont rule it out because i'm not sure if it is possible or not


----------



## dressagebelle

I know that wolf teeth can occur in both female and male horses. My Arabian mare has them.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I think my ponies are strangely colored. 

Little Lucy is a grade pony and her baby Lexi who went from a strange brown color with silver mane tail and legs to grey with brown flecks and white mane and tail. I have no idea what Lexi's daddy was. Weirdos lol.


----------



## Kashmere

Wow!
I browsed through it all, there were colors for horses and patterns that I didn't even knew EXISTED :shock:


----------



## Lis

It's a lot rarer for a mare to have canine teeth as they're used for fighting by the stallions. Wolf teeth occur in both sexes.


----------



## Lis




----------



## Lis

Anyone else think this looks like the Bat signal?


----------



## AnnaLover

http://www.mustangs4us.com/images/BLM older stallions 3-05.jpg

http://www.thehorse.com/images/content/3strikesfilly.jpg

http://www.thebestlittlehorsehouse.com/Marey-Spice.JPG


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Was this one posted?









This is Krugerrand (Palomino TB) looks like TrueColor's horse I was talking about









Heart spot








Macthing dame and foal


----------



## Olgait

>


very interesting coincidence)))

some colors and marks, which you may be haven't seen yet

akhal-teke ones




































this akhal-teke stallion in youth had a dun color and now he is silver grey









durk dun i guess)..


----------



## smrobs

Wow, Olga. Even more stunning photos.


----------



## Sea To Sky

lilkitty90 said:


> here are some pretty neats ones. most o you guys got em all so i found it hard to get some you missed lol


 That first pic do you mean the dark patch? My chestnut has a spot like that except his is lighter than him... i will try to get a pic


----------



## Sea To Sky

It looks a little strange in this pic haha almost fake? but yea haha


----------



## Amberley

Rarr!! I love paint draft horses!!! Makes my heart fly!


----------



## any

maby not exactly the same shape but quite similar 
funniest thing is that this is polish draft horse /with some german draft horse - it may be reason difference shape xD/


----------



## bunnykit

The mother to my horse:










Smutty palomino maybe?


----------



## smrobs

Possibly, or maybe some form of a silver dapple (I'm not too savvy on those rarer colors) .


----------



## bunnykit

Well, mine horse is driving me crazy. 
I am beginning to think she is a smutty buckskin, I'm going to test her and see if she has a cream gene, grey gene, and any other types of gene - my girl is driving me crazy, lol. She looks nothing like her mother, but she is speciall...I'm going to get rid of some of her winter coat today, can show you pics when I get back.


----------



## Rissa

smrobs said:


> That would be my guess. Probably the same breed as the one that iride posted. Pretty colors.
> 
> I love this horse. He looks like a Fresian sport horse of some kind.


It's Domino aka Mystic Warrior as a foal.











Mystic Warrior


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Check this guy out
http://atigradoacres.com/Twila07colt.shtml


----------



## smrobs

Wow, SUJ, coloring aside, I think that is one of the fugliest horses I have ever seen :shock:.


----------



## bunnykit

What color is my horse anyway? :S she is so confusing, considering that this was her last summer:










Her father is grey, mother palomino, is she looking grey?


----------



## equiniphile

ShutUpJoe said:


>


 Look at those back legs! :hide:


----------



## myhorsesonador

equiniphile said:


> Look at those back legs! :hide:


I think thats ans alusion? see he is resting the find foot on the left side


----------



## smrobs

He is resting the far hoof, but they are still ugly.


----------



## Tessa T

AnnaLover said:


> Went a little overboard :shock:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Appaloosa_(Horse).jpg
> 
> http://www.thetackshop.biz/images/Friend's Photos/HORSE OF A DIFFERENT COLOR.jpg


 
DEAR LORD! I want ALL of these horses! STUNNING....:shock:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think he could definitely use better confirmation but still think he is cool to look at : ).


----------



## Girlwiththedreams

A horse like this was in my dreams. It inspired me with my username and conviced me to join this website.  Ahhh...yes.... That dream was sooo wonderful... Perhaps I shall tell my dream to the horse lovers here... It all started in a ranch. There was a recently caught wild horse right there in front of me. Owner told me anyone who can tame it may keep it. When the horse looked at me and I looked back it stopped bucking and became calm... I rode the horse and it seemed to read my thoughts of where I wanted to go. I loved that dream and hope to have it sometime soon...


----------



## evilamc

Dexter's roan comes in kinda goofy sometimes, ignore the dirt ha


----------

